# R33 GTR OEM Alloys Wanted



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anybody got a set of OEM R33 GTR alloys available? 

Feel free to PM me with any details...


(may consider other good 17inch wheels)


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

There was a set advertised on Skyline Owners Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks can you pm me the link or any details please, I don't use facebook?


----------



## Jamie_Ireland (Apr 22, 2020)

I may have a set for sale, waiting on R32 GTR wheels to arrive first.


----------



## CHRISSID6 (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a screen shot from fb mate









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a set for £600 also


----------

